# Kids Corvette Electric Car Vehicle Ride-On Toy Toddler Pre-School Multiple rider



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $135.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Apr-09-2012 13:24:41 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $149.99
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

